# Thursday night catch is Friday's dinne



## docholiday174 (Nov 5, 2012)

Caught this 26" Red on a live shrimp from the shore in Escambia bay Thursday night. Ate it on Friday for dinner. Tasted great.

Question - has anyone heard anything about eating fish or crabs from escambia bay with the mill up river and all??

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

There was an advisory several years ago about eating mullet from the river near there, but nothing ever came of it.

Check out this report (page 37) should answer you question and ease your anxiety...
http://uwf.edu/cedb/PERCHatlasHC.pdf


----------



## docholiday174 (Nov 5, 2012)

Pier#r,
Thanks for the info. Much appreciated


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Ibuh beenbuh eatinuh fishebuh from therebuh for manybuh a yearbuh without any a problembuh.


----------

